# Question about smoking pulled pork boneless butt.



## megabrisket (May 26, 2017)

I've been wanting to make pulled pork with a bone in pork butt for a long time but I can never seem to find one. Most of the stores around here have boneless pork butts/boston butts. Right now there's a sale, 97c a pound which sounds good to me. My question is, will a boneless butt still make good pulled pork on the smoker? Generally when we make pulled pork we just use a lion but we do it in the crock pot. Since it's summer, I want to expand my smoking menu from brisket, brats, and ribs and add a good butt in there. Anyways, I'm just wondering if it's worth it to try the boneless.


----------



## natej (May 26, 2017)

Boneless butt will be just fine, they contain the same intramuscular fat and collagen that a regular butt does

Tie it up though if it isnt already to help it cook evenly, it will be done somewhere around 200 - 205F internal temp give or take. The best way is to slide a skewer or probe into it, if you get resistance at all then leave it go a little longer.. check again.. once the probe slides in and out like your sliding it through soft butter.. shes done


----------



## pc farmer (May 26, 2017)

^^^^^^^  This guy is right on the money.

Are you sure they are boneless.?


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 26, 2017)

These guy got you covered but l will add...Monitor your temps. If the smoker dies, there is a risk of bacteria growth where the bone used to be.

BTW...Stop eating LION! They are becoming endangered...JJ[emoji]128049[/emoji][emoji]128512[/emoji]


----------



## megabrisket (May 26, 2017)

Thanks guys. I haven't looked in the store but the ad says boneless. As for lion, I meant loin :P ^_^ lol. Also I don't have an actual smoker but I have a gas grill and a good setup to smoke things with a smoker box. I'm curious, most of the time when I do brisket and wrap it, I just finish it in the oven since it's mostly just heat and not smoke while it's wrapped. Should I wrap the boneless butt or let it ride unwrapped the whole way?


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 26, 2017)

Just teasing about the Lion. That's real common around here.[emoji]128513[/emoji] Wrapping is your choice. It speeds the cook because as you already figured out, no more smoke so might as well use the oven at your grill temp or even 325°. If you have the time to play low and slow, adding smoke. You will get more smoke flavor on the meat skipping the foil...JJ


----------



## megabrisket (May 26, 2017)

Thanks a bunch guys, I think I'll pick one up and see how it turns out. The pulled pork we make with the loin is good but it's usually a bit on the hmmmmm..... mushy side. It's juicy and good but I like a little texture and I feel like butt will give me that. It's actually been a really long time since I had good smoked pulled pork, I always opt for brisket lol, so I'm excited to try this out. Thanks again guys.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 26, 2017)

You may like to add a Finishing Sauce to the Pulled Pork. These are popular...JJ

Foiling Juice / Sweet Pulled Pork Finishing Sauce

Foiling Juice

For each Rack of Ribs Combine:

1T Pork Rub, yours
1/2 Stick Butter
1/2C Cane Syrup... Dark Corn Syrup...or Honey
1/4C Apple Cider...or Juice
1T Molasses

Optional: 2T Apple Cider Vinegar (Recommended). Add 2T Mustard and 1/4C Ketchup to make it more of a KC Glaze.

Simmer until a syrupy consistency.
Allow to cool for 5 minutes, pour over foiled Ribs and
run your 2 hour phase of 3-2-1. For the last phase return
the ribs to the smoker BUT reserve any Juice remaining
in the Foil. Simmer the Juice over med/low heat to reduce to a saucy thickness. Glaze the Ribs for presentation or service.

For a Sweet Finishing Sauce for Pulled Pork: Make a Double batch, skip the Butter.

If you plan to Foil the meat, add 1/2 the batch to the Foil Pack or place it in a Pan with your Butt, when the IT hits 165*F.
Cover the pan with foil and continue to heat to 205*F for pulling.
At 205* rest or hold the Butt in a cooler wrapped in towels until ready to serve.
Pull the Pork and place it back in the pan with the pan Juices and any additional reserved Foiling Juice to moisten, the meat should be shiny and juicy but not swimming in sauce. Serve while hot...OR... Bag and refrigerate until needed.
If you choose to Not Foil or Pan the Butt. Add the Finishing Sauce to the pulled meat before serving. Add the hot Finishing Sauce a little at a time until the Pork is moistened, again the meat should be shiny but not swimming in sauce.
When re-heating place the Pulled Pork in a Pan or Crock pot and add reserved Foiling Juice or Apple Cider, as needed to make up the Juice that was absorbed while the pork was refrigerated. Cover and re-heat in a pre-heated 325-350*F oven or on High in the crock pot to 165*F and Serve.

I was AMAZED...No additional sauce needed. ENJOY...JJ
 Makes 1Cup.
Tangy Pulled Pork Finishing Sauce

This is more of an Eastern North Carolina style Finishing Sauce...

2 C Apple Cider Vinegar
2T Worcestershire Sauce or more to taste
1/4C Brown Sugar
1T Smoked Paprika
2 tsp Granulated Garlic
2 tsp Granulated Onion
2 tsp Fine Grind Black Pepper
1 tsp Celery Salt
1 tsp Cayenne Pepper or Red Pepper Flake. Add more if you like Heat.
1/2 tsp Grnd Allspice

Combine all and whisk well. This is a thin sauce, bring just to a simmer and remove from heat. Adjust sweetness by adding Brn Sugar or additional Vinegar as desired...Makes about 2 Cups.

For a Lexington Style Dip add, 1/2C Ketchup and 1-3tsp Red Pepper Flakes...JJ


----------



## scarps23 (May 26, 2017)

Can't go wrong with .97 per pound. Good luck. On the right track. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## megabrisket (May 27, 2017)

Wow thanks for the sauce recipes. Sounds like some neat things to try!


----------



## megabrisket (Jun 1, 2017)

Update: Finally got to smoke one of these boneless butts today and I have to say this stuff AMAZING! Completely blew my socks off. It's not even fair to call the crock pot loin recipe pulled pork compared to this. It's been a long long time since I had real smoked pulled pork so I guess I just forgot how incredible it is. All I used for a rub was kosher salt, pepper, and brown sugar. At 97c lb, this stuff is unreal! I couldn't quit eating this dang stuff. Even talked my wife into making me baked beans when it was almost done. Keep in mind I smoked this on my gas grill using my little smoker box. I mean look at that smoke ring lol. Well it's all broken up in the pic but you can still see it on the pieces. I also decided to smoke it in that pan it's pulled in from a suggestion from someone else and I don't know if I'll ever do it differently. I also covered it will foil at 165 and finished it in the oven. Still had great bark! It wasn't crusty but not even close to soggy. Sorry the second pic is a bit blurry, it didn't look like that on my phone lol. Thanks for all the tips guys!

 













20170601_193716.jpg



__ megabrisket
__ Jun 1, 2017


















20170601_195209.jpg



__ megabrisket
__ Jun 1, 2017


----------



## mike5051 (Jun 1, 2017)

Great job with that butt!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Mike


----------



## amlong88 (Jun 1, 2017)

Looks really good! Nice job. There is no going back to pp in a crock pot. Points!


----------

